

Is Amazon stretched too far? - tixocloud
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-07-25/amazon-loss-widens-as-ceo-alarms-investors-with-spending.html

======
salemh
Actual title: "Bezos Alarms Amazon Investors With Spending Pace as Loss
Widens"

Article gets into its recent losses and its capital intensive investments.

 _Weighing on results is a price war in the cloud-computing market, where
Amazon rents data storage and computing power to other companies. Amazon,
whose cloud competitors include Google Inc. and Microsoft Corp., cut prices
for its Amazon Web Services unit this year._

 _Bezos is spending to take Amazon further away from its roots as an online
seller of books. As it makes that shift, the company is increasingly competing
with large technology companies such as Apple Inc., Google, Microsoft and
Samsung Electronics Co._

 _Amazon is shipping this week its Fire smartphone, a $199 handset that lets
users take a picture of a product to find and buy it quickly from Amazon.
Reviewers have panned the device, citing a weak battery, lack of applications
and the gimmicky nature of its 3-D display. Szkutak declined to provide
specific figures about orders for the new smartphone._

 _Strong sales or not, Bezos has proven with devices such as the Kindle Fire
tablet that he’ll stick with a product and continue to invest, even if early
models don’t prove popular._

